# Rohm triple x



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

Alreet oilers?.seen these Rohm triple x tablets on the net,20mg dbol,20mg nap and 20 mg winny.Has anyone used them or have any info on them as am a little confused cos the naps and dbol will give water retention but winny dries you out?????

cheers


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Medium dry!!!


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

shaken not stired


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Good product mate! they also have a 4th ingredient i believe its some sort of herbal extract that helps with absorption


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

On a serious note I have a load ready for my next cycle and will take 3 tabs a day as they seem a nice mix for a strength cycle,


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

im interested in this might try it as a kick start although i will be taking 2 tabs a day


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

aye i think two a day as will be my second course,they sound like the perfect pill,rushing for true all because you!!!


----------



## edgey (Feb 7, 2009)

they contain somethin else called Anabolic booster 20mg of


----------



## jonesy76 (Feb 22, 2010)

ive tried these rhom triple x yes there good to go mate take one in the am and one pm i was fine and was happy with them but my mate had water retention on them so stopped !!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ur probably better off mixing oxys and dbol, cheaper and more effective lol


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> ur probably better off mixing oxys and dbol, cheaper and more effective lol


true, winny and the test booster seems pointless in this cap


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Don't really see the point of these, just go with dbol and Oxys if bulking.

And the secret ingredient just seems a gimmick to charge more but probably won't do anything.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

But uys winny has been reviewed as a good strength drug

I think this would be a nice one for powerlifters/strongmen especially those in weight class due to winny possibly making water less of a problem maybe?


----------



## Ricky1988 (Mar 4, 2012)

ello im new to all this im 8st 12 nd want to gain size and just want to no wot to take nd wots da cheapest??


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Ricky1988 said:


> ello im new to all this im 8st 12 nd want to gain size and just want to no wot to take nd wots da cheapest??


More food, it's a bargain in your local supermarket.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Amazes me people knock a product without even using them lol !!

Their a great mix and give nice lean mass and good strength .

And the secret ingredient anit no gimmick ,


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

\ said:


> More food, it's a bargain in your local supermarket.


^

This plus lift some of da weights.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I'm a week and a half in on triple x and I couldn't rate them any higher! I struggle to gain any weight but it's gone through the roof. Love the stuff, be using it from here on in!!


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

i have been offered some of these from fusion pharma but there called bullets and have 20mg milk thistle instead of the absorber.

so does everyone rate this combo well yes?


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

Any one get good gains? are they cheap or really pricey?? not askin for a source or an excite price just a yes or no answer


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

aint the secret ingredient grapefruit xtract which is funny because the link zorrin posted up was all about grapefruit juice helping absorb dianabol etc


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

jake87 said:


> aint the secret ingredient grapefruit xtract which is funny because the link zorrin posted up was all about grapefruit juice helping absorb dianabol etc


Apparently so.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Barman said:


> Any one get good gains? are they cheap or really pricey?? not askin for a source or an excite price just a yes or no answer


I'm up almost a stone in just under 2 weeks. Felt it really hard after day 6. As for the price, I don't find it expensive at all saying as you get enough to last a month if you hit it twice a day


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> I'm up almost a stone in just under 2 weeks. Felt it really hard after day 6. As for the price, I don't find it expensive at all saying as you get enough to last a month if you hit it twice a day


Nice!!! so good bang for ur buck. thanks for the info bro


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Considering using ROHM TripleX caps for my next blast along with my WC DecaTest Gonna be my best blast yet i believe.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Have used these twice now and they are really effective, the only downside for me was they killed my appetite.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

How are they for sides / water retention?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

LiamM said:


> How are they for sides / water retention?


Bit of an itch after about 4-5 days in the nipples but i took nova for a couple of days and it cleared up. Water retention is not too bad, you will get some but for a good fast bulk with good strength they are good.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

jake87 said:


> aint the secret ingredient grapefruit xtract which is funny because the link zorrin posted up was all about grapefruit juice helping absorb dianabol etc


It could be.

A chemical in grapefruit juice blocks some of the enzyme which deactivates up to half of the dianabol in your blood. It should last longer, and give more effect for less dbol pills.

http://www.ergo-log.com/grapefruit.html

For some reason, I have it in my head that it's proviron. I can't remember if I guessed that or read it, though.

Proviron would be a good ingredient. It binds better than nearly everything to SHBG, freeing up more of the other ingredients, your own test, and having a mild anti-aromatase effect. ROHM probably would say if it was proviron though, you would think.

A lot of ROHM's mixed products seem a bit odd, and this one struck me as an oddball mix covering every steroid side effect from gyno to aching tendons. But its a decent dose of 3 old-school, proven steroids that anyone should grow on. Its also nice to see anadrol being offered in anything other than 50mg doses. Why is it always 50mg? Its like a tradition, and probably contributes to naps' reputation as a strong steroid.

The only ROHM product I've ever used was their 50mg Anavar, which were absolutely top notch. There does seem to be an offbeat logical brain behind their products.

Their "rip blend" isn't the usual tren ace / test prop /mast prop mix. Its hard to squeeze a decent dose of all 3 into a ml of oil, so ROHM have used a few mg of methyl trienelone in place of the tren. Clever...... I think?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Have used these twice now and they are really effective, the only downside for me was they killed my appetite.


Damn can`t use em then when i blast i want to be in a constant state of hunger to eat as much as i can, and meet my daily intake of Protein and carbs.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Zorrin said:


> It could be.
> 
> A chemical in grapefruit juice blocks some of the enzyme which deactivates up to half of the dianabol in your blood. It should last longer, and give more effect for less dbol pills.
> 
> ...


Good post.



infernal0988 said:


> Damn can`t use em then when i blast i want to be in a constant state of hunger to eat as much as i can, and meet my daily intake of Protein and carbs.


Might just be me mate, you might be different.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I only use them pre workout and that didn't affect my appetite at all.

Good product


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

No sides for me. I wheeze a bit when breathing sometimes but I always do on dbol. I'm using adex at the same time. I'm eating better then I ever have, dbol never messes with my appetite


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Ordering up a pot of these tomorrow, looking forward to seeing the results


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

FLEX-ERAZ said:


> Alreet oilers?.seen these Rohm triple x tablets on the net,20mg dbol,20mg nap and 20 mg winny.Has anyone used them or have any info on them as am a little confused cos the naps and dbol will give water retention but winny dries you out?????
> 
> cheers


My tubs say 40mg per tab so that's 10mg of each compound. Taking 6 a day!!


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Word of warning that grapefruit extract will affect anti-psychotic medications in a bad way so if you're one something like quetiapine or olanzapine use with caution....


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

durhamlad said:


> Word of warning that grapefruit extract will affect anti-psychotic medications in a bad way so if you're one something like quetiapine or olanzapine use with caution....


To be fair. If you are taking anti depressants or anti psychotic meds taking dbol or oxy ain't your best course anyway 

But good point. Always check interactions. Grapefruit extract inhibits the ability of the body to act on certain meds which means mood altering drugs will have an exaggerated effect.


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> To be fair. If you are taking anti depressants or anti psychotic meds taking dbol or oxy ain't your best course anyway
> 
> But good point. Always check interactions. Grapefruit extract inhibits the ability of the body to act on certain meds which means mood altering drugs will have an exaggerated effect.


To be fair Im on a right bucket load of meds off the shrink and have never felt better on test and oxy lol but its the tren. Tren makes me evil and paranoid. Never tried halo so cant comment on that one, prob best I leave that one oh and mtren alone hehe


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> My tubs say 40mg per tab so that's 10mg of each compound. Taking 6 a day!!


My tub that I've ordered is 40mg per tab. Going to run at 4x tabs per day and see how I get on.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

ClarkyBoy said:


> My tub that I've ordered is 40mg per tab. Going to run at 4x tabs per day and see how I get on.


Fcuk that. I get serious headaches on any more than 2 lol


----------



## jamesyboiii (Feb 5, 2013)

paddyrr3 said:


> ^
> 
> This plus lift some of da weights.


i know this is off topic but mate you have the best avatar out there haha


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Fcuk that. I get serious headaches on any more than 2 lol


Cheers for the heads up, I think I'll stick at 2 a day. 30 day course then. Can't be dealing with headaches, Mrs & Work give me enough of that as it is!


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Cheers for the heads up, I think I'll stick at 2 a day. 30 day course then. Can't be dealing with headaches, Mrs & Work give me enough of that as it is!


Having no probs at all on 6 a day mate...60mg each compound!!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> Having no probs at all on 6 a day mate...60mg each compound!!


How long you been running it? What sort of gains you found, same with the sides?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> How long you been running it? What sort of gains you found, same with the sides?


Started getting terrible heartburn the last couple nights. No idea if this is down to the triple x but dropped to 5 tabs just in case. Other sides have been pretty mild...feels like blood pressure is up a little and had a bit of trouble getting to sleep a few times but that's it. Too early to give a proper account of gains as only been on these for 11 days, but strength is definitely up...oh, and the pumps are ****ing insane haha. Gonna start super setting chest with back this week...expecting some unreal pumps!!!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> Started getting terrible heartburn the last couple nights. No idea if this is down to the triple x but dropped to 5 tabs just in case. Other sides have been pretty mild...feels like blood pressure is up a little and had a bit of trouble getting to sleep a few times but that's it. Too early to give a proper account of gains as only been on these for 11 days, but strength is definitely up...oh, and the pumps are ****ing insane haha. Gonna start super setting chest with back this week...expecting some unreal pumps!!!


Great! I already suffer from terrible heartburn at the best of times, lets hope thats not a side effect haha

Stay in touch bud and let us know how you get on, I'll do the same. I am only running at 80mg a day with 1ml of trenoxyprop e.o.d, only 3 days in so bit early LOL


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Great! I already suffer from terrible heartburn at the best of times, lets hope thats not a side effect haha
> 
> Stay in touch bud and let us know how you get on, I'll do the same. I am only running at 80mg a day with 1ml of trenoxyprop e.o.d, only 3 days in so bit early LOL


Will do mate. Heard really good things about these so gonna make the most of the next 5 weeks, pack on some mass then start my cut. Good luck!!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> Will do mate. Heard really good things about these so gonna make the most of the next 5 weeks, pack on some mass then start my cut. Good luck!!


Cheers man. Likewise good luck with the cycle bud


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

stuey99 said:


> Started getting terrible heartburn the last couple nights. No idea if this is down to the triple x but dropped to 5 tabs just in case. Other sides have been pretty mild...feels like blood pressure is up a little and had a bit of trouble getting to sleep a few times but that's it. Too early to give a proper account of gains as only been on these for 11 days, but strength is definitely up...oh, and the pumps are ****ing insane haha. Gonna start super setting chest with back this week...expecting some unreal pumps!!!


I get heartburn on dbol or tbol, but not if I'm using milk thistle. I've no idea why.

I used to use milk thistle all the time when I was a steroid newbie, then I read people saying that it was useless so I stopped. That's when i started getting a stomach full of acid bile. I started on the milk thistle again (just cheapo Holland & barret stuff) and it went.

Give milk thistle a try. I never use it with anything but dbol or tbol, and I'm not worried about my liver on the doses I use. It just seems to stop the acid burps.

ROHM are a good lab, but I wish they wouldn't put "secret ingredients" into their stuff. I like to know exactly what I'm taking.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> Will do mate. Heard really good things about these so gonna make the most of the next 5 weeks, pack on some mass then start my cut. Good luck!!


I'm a week in now with the Triple-X and have to save love it thus far. Had some incredible pumps yesterday on chest and tri day. Three some calf work on the end and the baby cows got a beasting.

Weight is up by a cpl of lb from when I first started but I am throwing the food in exponentially now.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Anyone take their full dose pre workout? Gonna try taking my full 5 tabs a couple hours before the gym this morning, see what happens lol.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> Anyone take their full dose pre workout? Gonna try taking my full 5 tabs a couple hours before the gym this morning, see what happens lol.


Haha let us know if you even get to the end of the workout!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> Anyone take their full dose pre workout? Gonna try taking my full 5 tabs a couple hours before the gym this morning, see what happens lol.


Take some tissues for your nosebleeds mate


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Haha let us know if you even get to the end of the workout!





IGotTekkers said:


> Take some tissues for your nosebleeds mate


Decided to take 4 tabs pre workout...gonna save 1 for bedtime. No nosebleeds lol but just done shoulders and arms and the pumps (especially in the shoulders) were absolute agony!! Went Asda after the gym and could hardly carry a bag of frozen broccoli!! Gonna stick with this dose for a week or 2, see how things go...some big lifts today!!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> Decided to take 4 tabs pre workout...gonna save 1 for bedtime. No nosebleeds lol but just done shoulders and arms and the pumps (especially in the shoulders) were absolute agony!! Went Asda after the gym and could hardly carry a bag of frozen broccoli!! Gonna stick with this dose for a week or 2, see how things go...some big lifts today!!


That must of been a big bag of broccoli! 

I training shoulders tomorrow, going to give it a go and drop my tabs preworkout, might throw my jab in the mix as well just for good measure.

Totally agree re the pumps, yesterday after legs I was cramping and pumping for a good few hours afterwards.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> That must of been a big bag of broccoli!
> 
> I training shoulders tomorrow, going to give it a go and drop my tabs preworkout, might throw my jab in the mix as well just for good measure.
> 
> Totally agree re the pumps, yesterday after legs I was cramping and pumping for a good few hours afterwards.


Oh yeah, forgot to mention I jabbed 25mg dbol and 50mg suspension as well haha!! How many tabs you gonna be having before your workout tomorrow? I may stick with 4 pre workout and not have any in the evening as not been sleeping that well!!


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

These sound very tasty indeed...I've only ever had heartburn from GOOD pharma grade orals so I'd take that as a good sign.

Nice info about the milk thisle Zorrin


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> Oh yeah, forgot to mention I jabbed 25mg dbol and 50mg suspension as well haha!! How many tabs you gonna be having before your workout tomorrow? I may stick with 4 pre workout and not have any in the evening as not been sleeping that well!!


I am just taking 2x 40mg tabs a day mate so will swallow them and jab my 1ml of trenoxyprop also. Getting quite a good pump from that combo atm.

I'm a crap sleeper anyway but can't say I've noticed my sleep patterns worsening whilst on this cycle.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> Will do mate. Heard really good things about these so gonna make the most of the next 5 weeks, pack on some mass then start my cut. Good luck!!


How's the cycle going bud? Got massive pumps and strength gains thus far. Coming up to 10days in.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> How's the cycle going bud? Got massive pumps and strength gains thus far. Coming up to 10days in.


Going great mate!! Strength is shooting up!! Not as much size as I would expect but I reckon that's just the winstrol in the triple x holding off water weight. Training each body part twice a week and recovering nicely. Only down side is high bp effecting my sleep a little. Started on ramapril so hopefully that will help.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> Going great mate!! Strength is shooting up!! Not as much size as I would expect but I reckon that's just the winstrol in the triple x holding off water weight. Training each body part twice a week and recovering nicely. Only down side is high bp effecting my sleep a little. Started on ramapril so hopefully that will help.


Strength gains are incredible aren't they?! Exponential rise in 10days.

I've home up maybe 5lbs in 10days but I'm running the trenoxyprop at 1ml eod as well so that could be it also.

Will definitely be running these orals again though!


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Strength gains are incredible aren't they?! Exponential rise in 10days.
> 
> I've home up maybe 5lbs in 10days but I'm running the trenoxyprop at 1ml eod as well so that could be it also.
> 
> Will definitely be running these orals again though!


Yeah me too mate!! Been getting killer headaches the last few days tho!! Think I can put up with it for another week or 2 but will prob have to drop the dose then. Not dropping it till I've got another 7.5kg on my bench tho haha!!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> Yeah me too mate!! Been getting killer headaches the last few days tho!! Think I can put up with it for another week or 2 but will prob have to drop the dose then. Not dropping it till I've got another 7.5kg on my bench tho haha!!


I've just become a proper mardy cvnt, hate the world and everything about it apart from my greek like body and the fact my weighst are going up through the roof hahaha


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> I've just become a proper mardy cvnt, hate the world and everything about it apart from my greek like body and the fact my weighst are going up through the roof hahaha


Yeah me too!! Went to the pictures with the mrs last night, booked seats, got there and sat down. Another couple came in and said we were in their seats...but turned out they were double booked. Now the cinema was nearly empty and they could have sat anywhere but they got someone who worked there to ask us to move, as it turned out they had booked before us. So we moved. Then this couple came back in and sat at the other side of the cinema! Went ****in nuts didn't I...haha...cheeky fvckers!! Luckily the mrs dragged me back into my seat before I smashed this kids face in lol. But the red must definitely got me for a minute there!!!


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> Yeah me too!! Went to the pictures with the mrs last night, booked seats, got there and sat down. Another couple came in and said we were in their seats...but turned out they were double booked. Now the cinema was nearly empty and they could have sat anywhere but they got someone who worked there to ask us to move, as it turned out they had booked before us. So we moved. Then this couple came back in and sat at the other side of the cinema! Went ****in nuts didn't I...haha...cheeky fvckers!! Luckily the mrs dragged me back into my seat before I smashed this kids face in lol. But the red must definitely got me for a minute there!!!


Hahahahahaha

I shall refrain from any social engagements until I'm on pct then. I'm bad enough off cycle let alone on cycle haha!!


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

Any updates on how the cycles went? i'm thinking i might invest in some of these if the results are good


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Dave1180 said:


> Any updates on how the cycles went? i'm thinking i might invest in some of these if the results are good


Do it mate!! I've just finished 6 weeks on the stuff and made really good lean gains. Sometimes feel a little disappointed I haven't experienced all the massive water weight associated with dbol and oxys tho. But then I remind myself...if it ain't water then it's muscle, and will be able to hang onto more of it!! Gonna take a 4 week break from the triple x now but then go back on it for 5 weeks at end of cycle while cutting.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Dave1180 said:


> Any updates on how the cycles went? i'm thinking i might invest in some of these if the results are good


Loving it mate! Smashed through my PB on squats the other day for reps as well. Veins are popping, libido is through the roof, awesome oral these!!


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

have you put much size on too?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Dave1180 said:


> have you put much size on too?


I've put approx. 10lbs on in 4 weeks. Running these with 1.5ml of WC trenoxyprop eod.

Couldn't rate them highly enough personally.


----------



## dave1180 (Aug 19, 2009)

cheers both of you.. i reckon these will be my next cycle then.. :thumb:


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Dave1180 said:


> have you put much size on too?


Put on nearly 2 stone in 9 weeks mate. Not bloated at all...put this down to a good, clean diet with a little help from the winstrol.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> Put on nearly 2 stone in 9 weeks mate. Not bloated at all...put this down to a good, clean diet with a little help from the winstrol.


Is that just on the orals or are you running something with it?


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Is that just on the orals or are you running something with it?


Also running 1g test and 1g eq. Was also doing 1ml BSI test dbol (100mg suspension/50mg dbol) pre workout for the first 6 weeks lol. Oh, and just added 400mg mast e last week. Tbh gains have slowed a bit the last couple weeks...struggling to get enough calories in, at 5300cals a day at the minute.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> Also running 1g test and 1g eq. Was also doing 1ml BSI test dbol (100mg suspension/50mg dbol) pre workout for the first 6 weeks lol. Oh, and just added 400mg mast e last week. Tbh gains have slowed a bit the last couple weeks...struggling to get enough calories in, at 5300cals a day at the minute.


Haha explains the 2 stone gain!


----------



## Mjc1 (Aug 29, 2010)

Ricky1988 said:


> ello im new to all this im 8st 12 nd want to gain size and just want to no wot to take nd wots da cheapest??


6 eggs every 3 hours, not even jokin ricky, if you do that and train hard, plenty of sleep you will put a stone on easy


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

RS4 said:


> do you rate tho bsi testdbol preworkout? was the test and eq by BSI also?


Yes, BSI equitest is very good mate!! Depends what you want from the testdbol tbh mate. If you're after the massive size gains you would expect from dbol then you're prob better off with the oral. What 50mg water based pre workout does is give you amazing strength gains in the gym...and probably the most intense pumps you have ever had. Personally I wouldn't spend all that money on the injectable version again...but it's definitely worth a try.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

RS4 said:


> So you advise him to eat approx 32 whole eggs a day? Are you serious?


He's right, you would definitely put on a load of weight...but there are certainly better and much more healthy ways to do it lol. 32 eggs is ridiculous...the most I'd ever have in a day is about 12!!


----------



## Mjc1 (Aug 29, 2010)

RS4 said:


> So you advise him to eat approx 32 whole eggs a day? Are you serious?


he can mix it up with tuna if he wants, but thats the cheapest way to do it.


----------



## gambitbullet1 (Apr 7, 2011)

mate, it would be cheaper for him to drink 8 pints of milk a day.

Eggs, my lord, imagine the farts


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Hahahahahaha
> 
> I shall refrain from any social engagements until I'm on pct then. I'm bad enough off cycle let alone on cycle haha!!


You still on the triple x mate...still on just 2 a day? Thinking about going back on them for 7 weeks for cutting. Thinking 2 triple x in the morning then 50mg oxy before bed. Has 2 a day been enough for you?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> You still on the triple x mate...still on just 2 a day? Thinking about going back on them for 7 weeks for cutting. Thinking 2 triple x in the morning then 50mg oxy before bed. Has 2 a day been enough for you?


I've upped it to 4 a day now bud. 2 with breakfast and 2 pre training. Mental pumps and strength gains. Hardness in muscles and vascularity is untrue


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

ClarkyBoy said:


> I've upped it to 4 a day now bud. 2 with breakfast and 2 pre training. Mental pumps and strength gains. Hardness in muscles and vascularity is untrue


Haha, yeah I love the stuff lol. So you think 2 a day would be enough? It's only really to keep some muscle fullness while cutting. Might add in 25mg injectable dbol pre w/out as well.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

stuey99 said:


> Haha, yeah I love the stuff lol. So you think 2 a day would be enough? It's only really to keep some muscle fullness while cutting. Might add in 25mg injectable dbol pre w/out as well.


Yeah I'd say so mate. I'm just a greedy bastard lol, running prop and mast with it also now for the final four weeks of my cycle.


----------



## IamSpartacus (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi guys i am new to all this but tried napp and didn't get loads of gains but at the time I was being a bit lazy at the gym. I am now doing 5 mornings a week and pushing hard so decided to get some triplex but have no idea how many to take and for how long .... Anyone wanna help please ?


----------



## m3power (Oct 31, 2011)

How is libido on these? Starting a 14 week 600mg test cycle was thinking of useing these as a kicker instead of DBOL How do they compare I have a new woman so can't afford to be floppy either


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

m3power said:


> How is libido on these? Starting a 14 week 600mg test cycle was thinking of useing these as a kicker instead of DBOL How do they compare I have a new woman so can't afford to be floppy either


Personally mate didn't have a problem at all. Didn't notice a particular spike in sex drive either. Just kinda of maintained and stayed as it was.


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

IamSpartacus said:


> Hi guys i am new to all this but tried napp and didn't get loads of gains but at the time I was being a bit lazy at the gym. I am now doing 5 mornings a week and pushing hard so decided to get some triplex but have no idea how many to take and for how long .... Anyone wanna help please ?


As they're quite a harsh mixture of compounds I'd start with a small amount two or three a day spread through the day. I ran 4 a day myself. Did towards the end think of upping the dose again and ended up with the worst headaches I have ever had. Maybe it is different person to person mate.


----------



## IamSpartacus (Apr 18, 2013)

Cheers Clarky thanks for the heads up on that, I will start with 2 a day for week 1 then up to three a day onwards for the first month, and I guess see how it goes, I am hoping for some good gains ! whats a good period to take these for before a break? Thanks again


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

IamSpartacus said:


> Cheers Clarky thanks for the heads up on that, I will start with 2 a day for week 1 then up to three a day onwards for the first month, and I guess see how it goes, I am hoping for some good gains ! whats a good period to take these for before a break? Thanks again


I ran them for approx. 5 - 6 weeks, towards the end I did notice more and more sides, especially anxiety from the Oxy in them.

Can't remember if you said or not, but you running any injectable with this?


----------



## happynator (Apr 1, 2013)

ClarkyBoy said:


> I ran them for approx. 5 - 6 weeks, towards the end I did notice more and more sides, especially anxiety from the Oxy in them.
> 
> Can't remember if you said or not, but you running any injectable with this?


Did you have the feeling of a "leaning" effect while on triple x?


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

happynator said:


> Did you have the feeling of a "leaning" effect while on triple x?


What do you mean bro? Sorry lost me


----------



## happynator (Apr 1, 2013)

ClarkyBoy said:


> What do you mean bro? Sorry lost me


mhh

did you retain a lot of water or was the winny pulling the water out so the gains were mostly lean and vascularity high

hope that question is better =D


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

happynator said:


> mhh
> 
> did you retain a lot of water or was the winny pulling the water out so the gains were mostly lean and vascularity high
> 
> hope that question is better =D


Ha much!

Very lean gains, I had no bloat at all on it mate.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Fcuk that. I get serious headaches on any more than 2 lol


Was just looking back through this thread as going back on these for last 4 weeks of cycle. Ran at 6 a day for about 5 weeks at start of cycle but sides got absolutely ridiculous lol. Amazing gains but serious headaches and was walking round in a weird haze 24/7!! Gonna try at 2 a day this time. Were you using 2 a day of the 40mg tabs mate and did you feel it was worthwhile at that dose?


----------

